# Devair / Devilbiss series 432 air compressor



## drgnslr (12 mo ago)

I'm rebuilding a Devair 432 series compressor pump. There are rebuild kits available with spring valves, gaskets, etc. I'm looking for some oversized pistons, bearings, maybe sleeves instead of pistons. I'm guessing that a lot of these parts are standard to many different machines. Anybody know where to go for "generic" pistons or rod bearings?


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

drgnslr,

Sleeving is an extremely expensive route to take. I had it done for a Kellog American 2 stage for the second stage twenty five years ago for $200. Scotty at Harisson Grinding "gave me" the nickel iron sleeve at the time because he had one lying around and because I was a good customer for years. The Devilbiss bearing shells are available but the cylinders I haven't been able to find anywhere, part number 432-325. Looks like an aftermarket pump replacement is your best bet. Oversize pistons were never available, only new cylinders. True it won't last 50 years like the old American pumps but for 3 to 4 hundred dollars you could be done. Why rebuild? there are far cheaper options for satisfactory results.

Stephen



drgnslr said:


> I'm rebuilding a Devair 432 series compressor pump. There are rebuild kits available with spring valves, gaskets, etc. I'm looking for some oversized pistons, bearings, maybe sleeves instead of pistons. I'm guessing that a lot of these parts are standard to many different machines. Anybody know where to go for "generic" pistons or rod bearings?


----------



## MacMcMacmac (9 mo ago)

OS pistons and rings were available for these pumps back in the day when companies were still interested in supporting their machines, but it is far easier and cheaper to just keep one part in stock, so these are all sold as complete assemblies nowadays. These were superceded by the 440 pump which was only sold for a few years before being dropped by DeVair. I used to get lots of kits for ICC Parts back in the 90s. They may still supply oversize components. Oversize rings were available, and undersize rod bearings. These pumps have not been made for quite awhile now so there might not be enough market left to go after to make it worthwhile to produce these items anymore. However, there were a bazillion of them made, so a good search might turn up something. Excellent compressor. Nobody could hope to afford to put that much time and metal into a 5hp compressor today. The 44642 was half a 432, so if you could find one getting parted out you might score a decent block and piston.


----------

